# NEW PRODUCT: Hidden Storage Space Pull-Strap for Tesla Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*Forany inquiries contact us at:
[email protected]** 

USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off any order of $50 or more.

Hidden Storage Space Pull-Strap for Tesla Model Y is:*

• Designed specifically for the hidden storage space in the Model Y.
• Makes access to the hidden storage space easy.
• Provides end pulls which allow you to lift the cover of the hidden space effortlessly.
• Remains firmly attached to the hidden space cover.
• Installs in less than a minute and requires no tools.

Check it out..*https://evannex.com/products/pull-strap-for-tesla-model-y*​*







*
​

































​


*

*


----------

